# Guys Stacked Bob Haircut



## Maxxdog (May 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone - I am a guy in my 50's with shoulder length hair. I really love the stacked A-line bob. Do you think a guy could pull off this haircut?

This is what I would be going for.


----------



## amoxirat (May 23, 2013)

I think it's possible~

I can't say whether or not I think it would fit you without a picture, but you might as well try it out!  If you don't like it, I'm sure your hairdresser can still do something with it.


----------

